# slow, slow, slow...

## pitat450

hi,

i really cannot figure out why my system is so slow...the reason why i moved from fedora to gentoo was that i was persuaded by one of my friends that its faster than other distros. But so far (i have the installation about 1/2 a year) it is NOT. Now i have new kernel, recompiled the whole world, did revdep-rebuild, still many apps are slow...can anyone help?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Is net.lo started?

Look in your /etc/make.conf Is everything set?

Look in the kernel, I prefer kernel timings (100HZ and Server profile).

----------

## pitat450

thank you tw04l124 for such a quick reply...

 *Quote:*   

> Is net.lo started? 

 

net.lo is started

 *Quote:*   

> Look in your /etc/make.conf Is everything set? 

 

as far as i know yes. but what exactly you mean by everything?

[/quote]

----------

## Roman_Gruber

e.g.

 *Quote:*   

> notebook roman # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

2nd optimise your Kernel! Its the key to speed. Try another source too. Dont load anything unneeded.

3rd optimise /etc/fstab

there are some commands to speed up some file system => google helps.

4rd use swap, I have 2 GB of it.

----------

## Mantaar

How is it slow?

What are the apps that appear to be slow?

What's your average system load?

Any un-nice app running that needs a lot of horsepower?

----------

## pitat450

 *Quote:*   

> What are the apps that appear to be slow?  

 

almost all the apps, i guess, i know for sure that for example nautilus runs pretty slow, but now if i hit the terminal icon, before the terminal opens it takes 11 seconds!!! for the first time i run it...also vmware takes like 2 minutes to load...

 *Quote:*   

> What's your average system load? 

 

top command shows:

```
top - 21:35:14 up  2:18,  2 users,  load average: 0.62, 0.34, 0.29

Mem:    450572k total,   440300k used,    10272k free,    52636k buffers

Swap:  1020116k total,      120k used,  1019996k free,   127120k cached
```

 *Quote:*   

> Any un-nice app running that needs a lot of horsepower?

 

dunno about that, how do i find out? dont think this is the problem, though..

thanx 4 reply  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info?  Is your home directory on NFS?  What is the output of time ls / >/dev/null?

----------

## pitat450

 *Quote:*   

> What is the output of emerge --info

 

```
Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 31 Aug 2007 13:50:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5, 2.5.1-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo   http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://vypecky.info"

LANG="cs_CZ.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en cs"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac acpi aiglx alsa avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd fortran gdbm gentoo gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kerberos midi mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime readline reflection rtc samba session spl sse2 ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs wma x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en cs" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

 *Quote:*   

> What is the output of time ls / >/dev/null?

 

```
real    0m0.125s

user    0m0.000s

sys     0m0.002s

```

 *Quote:*   

> Is your home directory on NFS?

 

it is on separate partinion ; i have / and /home on different partitions  :Smile: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Prelinking can cut the startup times of applications. For example, a typical KDE program's loading time can be cut by as much as 50%. The only maintenance required is re-running prelink every time a library is upgraded for a pre-linked executable.

 

----------

## pitat450

it is not my problem, trust me for example now everything is ok, terminal started within like2 secs and vmware the same, the problem is that i know that if i restart the computer , it might be back any time....i did revdep-rebuild of libexpat.so.1 last time i did this it helped me, but then it got back to the old state...i start to think that it is connected either to battery or NetworkManager...

----------

## sLumpia

do you use dma?

what is the output of hdparm /dev/yourdisk/

----------

## loki_val

Some systems have a problem where the cable to their harddrive is loose/damaged. This causes transmission errors, which forces the kernel to downgrade the link. If you could give us the output of "dmesg" when it is fine and "dmesg" when it is not, that would be helpful.

----------

## trilexx

hey,

are you using a sata disk? could it be you are mixing device drivers from

```
CONFIG_IDE
```

and 

```
CONFIG_ATA
```

?

cheers

trilexx

----------

## pitat450

 *Quote:*   

> do you use dma?
> 
> what is the output of hdparm /dev/yourdisk/

 

```

/dev/sda2:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 7297/255/63, sectors = 40965750, start = 208845

/dev/sda5:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 7297/255/63, sectors = 74011392, start = 43214913
```

 *Quote:*   

> are you using a sata disk?

 

no, i have notebook nx6325

----------

## trilexx

hey pitat450,

I have the same notebook: you are using a sata disk! you must not enable

```

CONFIG_IDE

```

and enable

```

CONFIG_ATA

```

instead. Then select

```
CONFIG_SATA_SIL (your SATA controller)
```

and

```
CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP (for your dvd drive)
```

Then check if

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD
```

and

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR
```

are enabled.

this will hopefully increase performance, as it did here  :Smile: 

greetings

trilexx

EDIT: Check out the solution (Last 2 Posts) of this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-579971-start-25.html

----------

## pitat450

aLL OF THE THINGS I HAVE ENABLED, SO I TRY TO DISABLE THE config_ide  AND RECOMPILE, THANX SO FAR... :Smile: 

----------

## trilexx

you can do it!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pitat450

ok i have done it now i am on the new kernel, everything runs ok so far (but it also did sometimes befor  :Smile: ) lets see if it can stay like that  :Smile: 

thanx, BTWdo you have an email or icq? its good to have someone like you with the same notebook nearby  :Smile: 

----------

## trilexx

I have PMed my contact details.

trilexx

----------

## pitat450

by the way i would be very interested if you could send my yer kernel .config file...there are two kinds of this notebook though, i have sempron....do you?

----------

## trilexx

Add SOLVED to the topic if ya notebook is more responsive now  :Smile:  we can continue talking via mail or icq.

trilexx

----------

## pitat450

ok, 

if i click icq contact, it shows error though

----------

## pitat450

ok now its bad again and dmesg says:

```
D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000410 00002001 00000000 00000019

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: AMD Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3500+ stepping 02

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

HP Compaq Laptop series board detected. Selecting BIOS-method for reboots.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C079] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) is hidden behind transparent bridge #02 (-#03) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C079._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C079.C07A._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C079.C0E5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12B] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12C] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12D] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12E] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C12F] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C130] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C131] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C132] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: Power Resource [C22D] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C204] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C221] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C360] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C361] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C362] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [C363] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:14.2

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x1bffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x8000-0x802f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: ioport range 0x8100-0x811f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0a: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0x1c000000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: d0300000-d03fffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-c3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: 4000-5fff

  MEM window: cc000000-cfffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: 2000-3fff

  MEM window: c8000000-cbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: c4000000-c40fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:04.0

  IO window: 00001000-000010ff

  IO window: 00001400-000014ff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-33ffffff

  MEM window: 38000000-3bffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: d0000000-d02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-33ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: AC Adapter [C1C3] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1C5] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C1C4] (battery absent)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [C266]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [C267]

ACPI: Transitioning device [C364] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [C364] to D3

ACPI: Fan [C364] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C365] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [C365] to D3

ACPI: Fan [C365] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C366] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [C366] to D3

ACPI: Fan [C366] (off)

ACPI: Transitioning device [C367] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [C367] to D3

ACPI: Fan [C367] (off)

ACPI: Processor [C000] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (27 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (20 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (21 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

loop: module loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.2[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

tg3.c:v3.77 (May 31, 2007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95788A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:17:08:2e:30:8b

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000] dma_mask[32-bit]

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ATIIXP: chipset revision 128

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x7040-0x7047, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

ATIIXP: simplex device: DMA disabled

ide1: ATIIXP Bus-Master DMA disabled (BIOS)

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K16, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: selected mode 0x22

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

sata_sil 0000:00:12.0: version 2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

scsi0 : sata_sil

scsi1 : sata_sil

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xdc832080 ctl 0xdc83208a bmdma 0xdc832000 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xdc8320c0 ctl 0xdc8320ca bmdma 0xdc832008 irq 18

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: HTS541060G9SA00, MB3OC60P, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 117231408 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HTS541060G9SA00  MB3O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117231408 512-byte hardware sectors (60022 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117231408 512-byte hardware sectors (60022 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [103c:30b0]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.0, mfunc 0x01a11002, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0ef8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #03 to #06

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x1000 - 0x1fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0000000 - 0xd02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xd0403000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 19, io mem 0xd0401000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 19, io mem 0xd0402000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C21E,PNP0f13:C21F] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:02:04.3 [104c:803c] (rev 0)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.3[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xd0019000 irq 16 PIO

input: Genius       Optical Mouse as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Genius       Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.1-3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA ATI SB at 0x34080000 irq 18

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

Using IPI Shortcut mode

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input5

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.1[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[d0011000-d00117ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

ndiswrapper version 1.48rc1 loaded (smp=no)

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,03/23/2006, 4.40.19.0) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:30:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:30:00.0 to 64

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 20

wlan0: ethernet device 00:14:a5:be:8f:f8 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4281300, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4312.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 373 MBytes.

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.40.4 [Jul 31 2007] on minor 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 1020116k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1020116k

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:01.0 at offset b (was 3ed173b, writing 30b0103c)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:01.0 at offset 3 (was 0, writing 4010)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:01.0 at offset 2 (was 2000000, writing 2000003)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:01.0 at offset 1 (was 2b00000, writing 2b00006)

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:01.0 at offset 0 (was 3ed173b, writing 169c14e4)

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 67108864

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 55570432

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 55570432

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

vmmon: no version magic, tainting kernel.

/dev/vmmon[4563]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

/dev/vmmon[4563]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[4563]: Module vmmon: initialized

vmnet: no version magic, tainting kernel.

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 4592 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: already up

bridge-eth0: attached

Warning: Processor Platform Limit event detected, but not handled.

Consider compiling CPUfreq support into your kernel.

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
```

anything wrong?

----------

## trilexx

hey,

what do you mean by "bad again"? has is it been better before? has the system been more responsive? what did you change since then? a new kernel?

cheers

trilexx

----------

## pitat450

bad again means very slow application starts...it was better before, much better and the thing is that i did not change a THING!!!

----------

## Offler

Do you use powersaved/kpowersaved? It slowed down my application starts that's for sure.

----------

## Moorleiche2k

hi,

i guess i know what kind of problem you have. it seems to me that your haldaemon (hal-package) doesnt work as intended - i have the same problem but no "real" solution for it. as far as i know it is a bug (hald causes somehow an infinite loop"), but maybee i am wrong. 

things you can do until there is a solution: 

take out every program using the haldaemon at startup, e.g. NetworkManager and especially the "haldaemon" (hald in /etc/init.d/) itself.

the command for removing is "rc-update del <program> <yourrunlevel> . 

if you remove the NetworkManager, i guess you wont be able to connect to the internet. if this happens, add the net.eth0 script to your runlevel and configure the your network interface for dhcp or static ip.

if you find a workaround - i would be pleased to be informed ^^.

----------

## pitat450

thanx i tried to remove Networkmanager to no help : whet else would u try to remove of these:

```
 acpid |      default                  

           alsasound |      default                  

      avahi-dnsconfd |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                 gpm |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                ntpd |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

              vmware |      default                  

                 xdm |      default     
```

thanx a bunch

----------

## pitat450

ok now, more time showed more info...as i turned on the computer without the cable...(on the battery), it was back fast again...now i have to find out why  :Smile: 

----------

## Moorleiche2k

hi,

you did remove the networkmanager which depends on hald, but if you take a deeper look at your list you will find the hald still be active in runlevel default^^. as i mentioned, the hald shall not be loaded - neither directly (as it is at the moment), nor indirectly via other programs (like network-manager).

as far as i can see, now it is enough to additionally remove the hald from runlevel default. 

"rc-update del hald default"

this should finally work.

greetings

----------

## pitat450

no no,

i did this screenshot just before i removed hald from runlevels. it did not work either... the behavior is now very freaky. Once its ok once its f*** up.

----------

